# SMF apparel.



## glued2it (Nov 26, 2007)

This idea has been toyed with and discussed on the boards and in chat.
It appears allot of members including myself would be interested in SMF apparel.

We understand that such a thing takes time, effort and money to get something of this nature going.  All three of these being hard to come by as we all know. Allot of us tend to get too many irons in the fire or just life in general.


The purpose of this thread is find out who would be interested in purchasing SMF apparel in hopes it may help along the process.
Statistics seem to have great influence and are a good resource when building a plan.

Please vote!

I hope this is helpful!


----------



## smokeys my pet (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm addicted gotta have gotta have shirts and hats gotta have addicted


----------



## flagriller (Nov 26, 2007)

I would be interseted.


----------



## mossymo (Nov 26, 2007)

I would be very interested. T-shirt, sweatshirt, cap, koozie and window decal. I also think aprons and oven mitts would fly.....


----------



## mavadakin (Nov 26, 2007)

This Is A Tulsa Jeff Issue..basicly For Our Website..would Be Used For Premotions Due To Sales..payment Of The Site..etc..,.would Love To See A Smf  Event Near Me..how Much I Love To Cook  ..be Great To Provide Food For All Who Visit This Site ..richtee  Man Could We Blow A Few Taste Buds..not To Mention A Ton Of Friends Here In Michigan...hey Tulsa Jeff Us Northern Guys We Got Ya Covered.mike


----------



## dingle (Nov 26, 2007)

I want in!!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm ready for it


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 26, 2007)

But Glued..........i already have a shirt


----------



## mavadakin (Nov 26, 2007)

But Did You Just Download The Image And Paste It.easy Cheapo..what This Site Needs Is Financial Income..yes We Can Download An Image And Size It.and Have It Printed./. Lets Help Tulsa Jeff In Keeping This Site Going..this Is A Wonderfull Way Of Doing Just That..  Mike


----------



## glued2it (Nov 26, 2007)

That was a shirt I photoshoped to see how it would look on black per the discussion on Jeff's thread  "*New Smoking-Meat.com Logo in Progress" *


----------



## gramason (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm ready, waiting to order.


----------



## wavector (Nov 26, 2007)

I like it on a black background. Looks cool. I'm in too. Iron-on transfers, too. We could iron them on our aprons. Some iron-ons for the kid's t-shirts during the summertime. Great publicity. Let's try to keep the money here, American-made if possible, and 100% cotton. Polyester burns and sticks to the skin if it burns.


----------



## porsche smoker (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm interested also


----------



## badss (Nov 26, 2007)

Count me in as well !!!!


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 26, 2007)

Probably the best way to go on this would be with Cafe Press, all the other forums sell their swag on there, but like Jeff has stated, a little pricey. $20+ for shirts, which i don't think is too bad, but they have it all.....shirts, hats, aprons,clocks,etc.
Maybe the poll should be would you be willing to spend that kind of money on swag.......not who's interested, since there is already several hundred yes' on the original thread!!
Any comments Jeff, the masses are getting restless (again)


----------



## meowey (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm definitely interested!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## navionjim (Nov 26, 2007)

Butt Glued???


----------



## t-bone tim (Nov 26, 2007)

BRING IT ON ALREADY , gotta have it


----------



## rip (Nov 26, 2007)

I want a heat proof decal for my smoker..............but I guess a shirt and hat will do for now.


----------



## rodbuilder (Nov 26, 2007)

You can count me in T-shirt, hat, apron...


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm in.....  where's the link to the order form already.......I'd like a hoodie...shirts... ball cap.... and window decal......


----------



## smoking101 (Nov 27, 2007)

I like what ya'll mentioned but I want a beer mug!


----------



## cman95 (Nov 27, 2007)

All of the above please. Sounds good.


----------



## wilson (Nov 27, 2007)

Sign me up! Show me where to click and bring on Pay-Pal!!! 
I'l take a T-Shirt and Apron!................ Hope we can get a 3x shirt


----------



## dono (Nov 27, 2007)

t-shirt 4xl tall please and 1 hoodie oh and a cap while you're at it :-))))))






 oh ya and dont forget the touqe eh


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 27, 2007)

I want a hat, shirt and apron!


----------



## navionjim (Nov 27, 2007)

To hell with the clothes, I want a tattoo!


----------



## ds7662 (Nov 27, 2007)

I will take one of each.


----------



## lisacsco (Nov 28, 2007)

this list sounds like it should go to Santa Claus


----------



## stringcheese paul (Nov 28, 2007)

My brother has a t shirt company that could be used to make reasonably priced shirts.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Dec 1, 2007)

Short term, sounds like CafePress is the answer. Maybe after Christmas we can start getting some quotes from other companies and see if we can get anyone who will dropship without making us buy or commit to too many things up front.

I am not interested in personal gain from this venture although help with the costs of running the forum on a private server is always appreciated..

CafePress is a little higher than most but from what I have seen the quality is pretty good, there is no minimum order quantity and they drop ship.

Given the mob who seems to want my head if I don't get SMF apparrel soon, I will get busy on that and should have the stuff ready to order in a couple of days.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Dec 1, 2007)

I think you should get a  percentage of each sale to help with the Forum, if it makes the item cost a little more so be it. If it wasn't for the forum we wouldn't need the gear.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 1, 2007)

add a buck or two to each item  for the sites pot..... I love this site!!


----------



## glued2it (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm suprised he didn't bring back neg rep points just to give me one!


----------



## squeezy (Dec 1, 2007)

Perhaps another poll listing all the possible swag to see how many are interested and in which products ...

Nothing wrong with Jeff getting a little cut ... just another way of donating to this great forum.


----------



## glued2it (Dec 1, 2007)

Ok I'm on it!


----------



## arubaariba (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm in too!!  Need the big sizes for us big smokers though (3x)
A big beer mug (for each hand) would go nice with a shirt  -also Jumbo size!!  Ordered a beer in a new bar yesterday - she brought me a 10 oz mug. First words out of my mouth was: What the hell is this??????


----------

